# A Fitness Plan From Someone Not Trying To Sell You Something



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Canadian Prepper comes across with honest motivation and information.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Does that workout come wrapped in bacon with a side of fries?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No workout. Just straight get off your ass motivation.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Guess I would've noticed that had I watched the video.

Now I have watched the video (okay skimmed it) and it does sound like some good solid motivation. 

Now excuse me while I grab a bag of Oreo's and a milkshake so I can finish watching the video.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Guess I would've noticed that had I watched the video.
> 
> Now I have watched the video (okay skimmed it) and it does sound like some good solid motivation.
> 
> Now excuse me while I grab a bag of Oreo's and a milkshake so I can finish watching the video.


Since when do bipeds eat Oreo's


----------

